# Newbie Fly Fisherman - need some advice



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Depends, but those will work especially the 2 on the left


----------



## Garrett Lambert (May 2, 2019)

The top right fly will catch just about any species of fish under the right conditions


----------



## Sickksweight (Jan 7, 2020)

Depends on where you’re fishing. Redfish will eat damn near anything. If you’re fishing in grass make sure to have a weed guard, that’s far more important than what the fly looks like.

if you buy more flies, try to get a mix of crabs/shrimp/baitfish…. That way you can tie on what they’re feeding on at the time


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Garrett Lambert said:


> The top right fly will catch just about any species of fish under the right conditions


I know they catch fish as I've seen the guy fishing next to me do it.
Just have never tied one nor have any in my box.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I’ve never seen a redfish pass on the chance to attack a decently presented fly. 
work on presentation and stealth. The flies will work themselves out.

welcome to the addiction.


----------



## hollandbriscoe (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry I have to drop this in. You can't go wrong with that clouser minnow.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

hollandbriscoe said:


> Sorry I have to drop this in. You can't go wrong with that clouser minnow.
> 
> View attachment 179328


That is spot on!


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I’ve never seen a redfish pass on the chance to attack a decently presented fly.
> work on presentation and stealth. The flies will work themselves out.
> 
> welcome to the addiction.


I figured it was more operator error.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

I appreciate the advice.


----------



## JupiterSam (May 13, 2020)

great start for sure. Only piece of advice is that less is way more when it comes to tying flies. use probably half of the material you think is needed. Look at the "eat me" pattern. it's a good starter fly and teaches you how to tie a larger profile fly with less material. plus everything eats it


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Did you tie these flies or buy them?

Make sure you add a Weed guard on the bottom left pattern and the clouser if you plan to use in grass.

Lotta fun. I tie a ton of flies and always have a rigged fly pole in the boat, but I am usually on the platform so rarely get to fish!
Super addicting.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Jared D said:


> Did you tie these flies or buy them?
> 
> Make sure you add a Weed guard on the bottom left pattern and the clouser if you plan to use in grass.
> 
> ...


Man, I am still trying to cast. Flying tying is down the road. I did buy them. And I would have more time to practice if I wasn’t poling for my daughter, but I have dream; one day I will lay a perfect loop on the water.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Dave Nickles said:


> Sent you a PM


I did not receive.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

I am no doubt addicted and I cannot wait till I get that first drum on a fly.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

In Jax because our water is so stained I would add some black and purple to the mix. I would definitely add a crab pattern also. I do agree that what you have will work but black/purple is the go to in our area.


----------



## Lkillinger (May 15, 2015)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> In Jax because our water is so stained I would add some black and purple to the mix. I would definitely add a crab pattern also. I do agree that what you have will work but black/purple is the go to in our area.


This. 
Also, speaking for myself, I always feel like it’s nice to have an assortment that looks good when I have to have someone extract one from my scalp or ear…


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Lkillinger said:


> This.
> Also, speaking for myself, I always feel like it’s nice to have an assortment that looks good *when I have to have someone extract one from my scalp or ear…*


I'll sell you a casting helmet with a money back guaranty (less shipping and taxes  )
PM for our easy payment low interest plan today!


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Top two should work. Schooling reds will eat anything when they are feeding.


----------



## Ryan Russell (Apr 18, 2017)

Redfish in that area love black and purple flies, especially in the grass. During the winter when the water clears up, focus on natural colored patterns.


----------



## Ryan Russell (Apr 18, 2017)

Also get casting lessons and watch some YouTube videos on this. The most important part of the fly cast is the back cast... don't rush it and make full back casts.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Well I want out yesterday and got pretty aggressive… I was went so skinny that I sat for 3 hours till I could pole out. I did spend a lot of time casting. Yesterday was a fishing day… not a catching day.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Ryan Russell said:


> Also get casting lessons and watch some YouTube videos on this. The most important part of the fly cast is the back cast... don't rush it and make full back casts.


Thanks Ryan. I have been watching videos, but not sure I have good form. The place where I bought my outfit gives “lessons,” but not what I was hoping for.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Ryan Russell said:


> Redfish in that area love black and purple flies, especially in the grass. During the winter when the water clears up, focus on natural colored patterns.


I do appreciate the color advice.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Best casting advise I ever got was to quit trying to see how far you can throw a line. Work on accuracy, 25 ft, then 30ft, then 40. Don't worry about the videos with guys effortlessly shooting their whole line, learn good form and accuracy.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Getting stranded on low tide happens. just don't do it on a peak tide! That can be more problematic.

I also like dark colors. I used to think color did not matter- but I was fishing a flood a few years ago tossing black and purple. Absolutely covered in reds in the grass and had shot after shot but they would not take.
My buddy told me to switch to brown (after releasing his second red). I did and immediately got two good commitments where I had been just getting sniffs.

Maybe it was just a weird coincidence, but since then, I keep a few colors -a dark, a light, and a neutral- in all fly types- usually a gurgler, a clouser, and a crab) until I get that days preferred color dialed in.


----------



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)

sharkbio said:


> Thanks Ryan. I have been watching videos, but not sure I have good form. The place where I bought my outfit gives “lessons,” but not what I was hoping for.


Look up and watch Mad River Outfitters casting videos, they will help a ton.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks BoT. I believe I watched a couple of his videos. He makes it looks sooo easy. Especially the double haul.


BestofTexas said:


> Look up and watch Mad River Outfitters casting videos, they will help a ton.


----------



## btpeck14 (Mar 18, 2021)

I would agree that the actual fly you are using is secondary to casting and presenting the fly well. I came across this guide while looking at rod blanks, seems like a good summary:









Fly Fishing - The 5 Essentials of Good Fly Casting | Epic Fly Rods


Bill Gammels 5 Essentials of Good Fly Casting We're all about fly casting here, it's what drives us to make the world's best fly rods I have always maintained that if you want to improve your fly fishing the place to focus your effort is on improving your fly casting and presentation skills...




www.epicflyrods.com





Best of luck!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Some of my favorite redfish flies, slider and redfish crack being at the top of that list.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

btpeck14 said:


> I would agree that the actual fly you are using is secondary to casting and presenting the fly well. I came across this guide while looking at rod blanks, seems like a good summary:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will take a look.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

CKEAT said:


> Some of my favorite redfish flies, slider and redfish crack being at the top of that list.


Very cool. Thanks


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Sharkbio

For casting videos. most anything from Mad River is useful but particularly the one with Brian Flechsig and Flip Pallot on double hauling is very helpful.
"How To Double Haul - Fly Casting (feat. Flip Pallot)"

Also, (I'll stick my neck out a little here) watch everything by Joan Wulff. It's not about big man 60ft power casting, but once you have her foundation down I think the rest falls into place. Let's face it women are smarter and more adept at explaining subtle things and a fly cast is best when it's relatively effortless. 

But no video will replace practice. Practice in the nearest open space by your house as often as you can with a fly with the hook cut off. Not for long sessions. You have to learn to feel it and feel it fast.
Pick up the rod, make five casts at 2 or three different target lengths, then walk away.

Fishnpreacher is 100% correct. You have to learn to be accurate in close but also quickly. 

In most situations, you can't see a fish at 50ft and if you can see them the cast is way too risky for you, close the gap.
In most situations, you will only get a few seconds to see a fish and cast to it. This is why "quick to cast" is a good skill to develop.1 or 2 false casts MAX.
Yes, tailing Redfish might give you multiple shots, and we all dream of long days where the reds tail for hours and eat anything. Unless you fish someplace where you already see that situation regularly it's a rare dream that most newbies don't find often. If you do please PM me. Blind casting, casting to cruisers and small schools might be your life for a while.

Just my 2c


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Clamfoot said:


> Sharkbio
> 
> For casting videos. most anything from Mad River is useful but particularly the one with Brian Flechsig and Flip Pallot on double hauling is very helpful.
> "How To Double Haul - Fly Casting (feat. Flip Pallot)"
> ...


Hey CF, I really appreciate your detailed response and information. I wish I had the spot with prolonged tailing enjoyment. I would share for sure. It’s not easy fly fishing and running a trolling motor or poling, but I love being out there.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

For sure.
I've fished just about every way, offshore, surf, inshore, reef but there is nothing like dawn on a flat or in a mangrove swamp. All you hear is nature and you focus in on bait splash, then on fish hitting the bait then that feeling on every cast that this is the one! 
The cast is where I wanted it, it turned over nice, landed softly, one strip and two twitches and I'm hooked up.

There ain't much like it


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Clamfoot said:


> For sure.
> I've fished just about every way, offshore, surf, inshore, reef but there is nothing like dawn on a flat or in a mangrove swamp. All you hear is nature and you focus in on bait splash, then on fish hitting the bait then that feeling on every cast that this is the one!
> The cast is where I wanted it, it turned over nice, landed softly, one strip and two twitches and I'm hooked up.
> 
> There ain't much like it


Agreed and well said! My preference as well.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

sharkbio said:


> ..... He makes it looks sooo easy. Especially the double haul.


Sharkbio,

The double haul *IS* easy. It only took 7,482 casts before I got it down pat. The key is not to practice until you get it right. Practice until you can't get it wrong.

Good advice on this site. Accuracy and presentation are more important than what fly pattern almost always. Sometimes only the right fly presented right will do. That what fuels our obsession and there is always more to learn. Fly fishing will definitely have you scratching your head.....


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Fliesbynight said:


> Sharkbio,
> 
> The double haul *IS* easy. It only took 7,482 casts before I got it down pat. The key is not to practice until you get it right. Practice until you can't get it wrong.
> 
> Good advice on this site. Accuracy and presentation are more important than what fly pattern almost always. Sometimes only the right fly presented right will do. That what fuels our obsession and there is always more to learn. Fly fishing will definitely have you scratching your head.....


Glad to know I only have 7, 401 cast till I can half cast using the double haul. Maybe I will visit Flip?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Midrange accuracy with a quick delivery >>>>>>> distance

If you can deliver out to 60-70' without needing more than a few back casts you'll be successful.


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

hollandbriscoe said:


> Sorry I have to drop this in. You can't go wrong with that clouser minnow.
> 
> View attachment 179328


A truer statement as never been uttered!


----------



## mpk1996 (Aug 6, 2020)

I will say, if you haven’t done this yet, cut the point off one of the bigger flies and practice casting it. Learning the perfect right loop with yarn or a pipe cleaner fly, then going to the bigger, heavier ones will really change how you do things. There are some videos on how to cast the bigger saltwater flies.

also, try and cast into water. Grass is great, but the drag on the line is different and will effect the timing of your double haul (well, you get away with an earlier haul on you initial back cast)

just some of the things I’ve noticed as I’ve been trying to practice and get better


----------



## AggieFlyGuy (Jun 12, 2018)

Most standard salt water flies will work for species like redfish. It is far more important to work on you casting accuracy than anything else. The best looking fly at the shop will do you no good if the redfish (or whatever you are chasing) cannot see it. With that said, I know several people who have used only a size 6 clouser for more than 20 years and they catch a lot of fish!


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Really appreciate the tips and advice. I was watching some of Lefty’s videos.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

@sharkbio If you really want to learn to fly fish get a casting lesson first. You will see why. Call Strike Zone’s Fly shop and ask for Gavin or PM me for his info. 

Next, learn the right fly to use for the situation and bait present - Ex. Dark flies work well in muddy water, reds feed on fiddlers and mud crabs around oysters so those patterns can be productive there and usually have weed guards.

Next learn correct retrieves for that fly and situation and over time you’ll learn to bite triggers. Hint: Crabs don’t swim like baitfish 

The process is the reward in fly fishing and it starts with understanding casting mechanics and feeling the cast. Hope that helps.


----------



## Captjp (Aug 6, 2016)

sharkbio said:


> So after 35 years of watching Flip Pallot pole around in the keys, I purchased an 8 weight.
> I am currently on the bottom when it comes to proficiency, but practice will get me there (I think).
> 
> I attached pictures of my fly assortment. I primarily target Reds.
> ...





sharkbio said:


> So after 35 years of watching Flip Pallot pole around in the keys, I purchased an 8 weight.
> I am currently on the bottom when it comes to proficiency, but practice will get me there (I think).
> 
> I attached pictures of my fly assortment. I primarily target Reds.
> ...


All those flies will work. Presentation is more important than the fly. But I fish/used to guide in Louisiana where our reds eat anything.


----------



## captgeorge (Jan 2, 2022)

The clouser and schminnow has treated me very well from NY to FL and back


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Salt said:


> Next learn correct retrieves for that fly and situation and over time you’ll learn to bite triggers. Hint: Crabs don’t swim like baitfish
> 
> The process is the reward in fly fishing and it starts with understanding casting mechanics and feeling the cast. Hope that helps.


I realize this thread is a little old, but this is some of the best advice for someone new to fly. 

@sharkbio how are you making out now?


----------



## Devin Williams (Mar 25, 2018)

Fly Fishing 101…. 8-10 Beers the loops tighten and it gets easier to pole. In Texas anyways


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

NE Florida go to fly for our dirty water


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Clamfoot said:


> I realize this thread is a little old, but this is some of the best advice for someone new to fly.
> 
> @sharkbio how are you making out now?


My casting is better, but I have yet to hook a drum. Some of this is because I am fishing solo and as you know, it’s quite challenging to sight fish and cast. I do appreciate the advice.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

@sharkbio
Good to hear it. Solo can be tricky. I'm solo fairly often too.
It takes time. If you are seeing (or spooking) active fish then I can only suggest slowing the whole process down. slower than you might think. especially if you are fishing crab/shrimp patterns.

Stick with it.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

I hear ya clamfoot. I need to purchase and install a push pole caddy. I have seen fish, only to miss them or scare them away cuz I am trying to handle a fly rod and push pole.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

sharkbio said:


> I hear ya clamfoot. I need to purchase and install a push pole caddy. I have seen fish, only to miss them or scare them away cuz I am trying to handle a fly rod and push pole.


Hey Shark.,

So much time and discussion is spent on casting and fly tying but very little on boat position and spotting fish before they get run over, which is what matters the most in putting fish on the deck. Guides are experts on where to find fish, spotting fish, and positioning the boat to get the shot. Once you can get a fly 30-40 ft away from the boat and within 24 inches of a target, you are a good enough caster for the moment.

You might want to concentrate on spotting fish at a distance and positioning the boat to drift down past the fish. I have a short rope tied to my platform with a loop big enough to pass the pole's foot through. It's lust long enough to hold the pole's end just above the water when I let it slip out of my hand (no splash). The playbook is to pole the flat/shoreline with the boat drifting down past where I want to fish. Using the pole more to steer the boat into a drift orientation than to push it forward. Look far ahead and when you see something that you want to cast at, pull the line through and over the pole foot and let it slip down into the water. The pole should float behind the boat as you drift towards the fish. I also keep my stakeout pole at hand to make fine adjustments and stop before I drift out of range 

If there is no current or wind to use to my advantage, I pole into the area and then move to the bow and pole to the fishy spots with my stakeout pole. This allows me to sneak up on fish. My stakeout pole is a 5ft 7/8 in green fiberglass tree stake with about 3ft of PVC pipe added to the end. It lives in one of the under-gunnel rod holders. For solo fishing this thing is priceless. I keep a short rope with a carabiner for this as well. Once I find fish I simply stake in and clip the carabiner to the bow loop. This keeps the bow on the target but if you drift too far you may be casting upwind. 

A few years ago I broke down and put an I pilot trolling motor on the skiff. Of course, the trolling motor helps keep the big poling time down to a minimum and once you learn how to use it properly it can also help control your drift and your hold-off distance to a shoreline. The next step could be a shallow water anchor as opposed to a stakeout but that's a debate for another day.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

CF, I appreciate the advice. You have me some points to think through. I like the stakeout idea.


----------



## b gee (Apr 9, 2021)

+1 on the schminnow

i bought mine on sanibel island from norm zeigler's shop and fooled around with it in the surf, mostly to practice my cast, and caught plenty of fish


----------

